# how bad is putting infant behind passenger seat



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a small car and the True Fit I bought will not fit in the middle without touching (or more like wedging behind) the driver seat. I'm trying to decide if I should try to find a bucket seat that will fit in the middle to get a few months of the safest spot, or just keep the TF and use it behind the passenger seat. Eventually I'll have to put the convertible on the side to do ERF because even when I adjust the angle, after adding the head rest it still won't fit. My understanding is that RF on the side is way safer than FF in the middle.

My car doesn't have good side crash ratings either. We're throwing around the idea of trading it for a bigger car soon. I see why people buy SUVs and mini vans now.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't offer any real suggestions. But, this is the exact reason we traded my Malibu in for a Pontiac Montana. Good luck to you.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We just switched from a bucked to a True Fit, and the True Fit actually takes up less space than the bucket. The handle on the bucket takes up lots of room.

We also have her behind the passenger because 1) it fits better, and 2) we don't have LATCH in the middle seat.

If you had more than one child, both would be on the outside. I really don't worry too much about it. Most major collisions will be front-impact rather than side-impact.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The safest place to install a seat is where you can get a good install.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm having an identity crisis about losing my cute little Vibe. I'm ashamed to admit it since the safety of my child is most important, but when DH suggests a car we can go look at, I start whining about how big or ugly it is. He wants a Camry.


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh Andrea, I can't believe how close you are!







:

We had our TrueFit on the passenger side of our Cavalier. I just couldn't get it tight enough in the middle by myself. And now it's in the middle on our (old)new CR-V.







It fits much better of course, but I totally understand not wanting to give up your car! I wouldn't have wanted to myself if it weren't for the fact that my dogs are not little like yours and just wouldn't fit anymore now that there's three humans to deal with.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks! That makes me feel better. I didn't know a bucket would be bigger.

I moved to Houston from a small town and am really paranoid about getting hit.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lee1203* 
Oh my gosh Andrea, I can't believe how close you are!







:

We had our TrueFit on the passenger side of our Cavalier. I just couldn't get it tight enough in the middle by myself. And now it's in the middle on our (old)new CR-V.







It fits much better of course, but I totally understand not wanting to give up your car! I wouldn't have wanted to myself if it weren't for the fact that my dogs are not little like yours and just wouldn't fit anymore now that there's three humans to deal with.









Yes, my dogs are even stackable.







We'll probably end up with an suv so we can secure the cages in the back. Sigh.

Been meaning to ask you, how in the heck did you make it so far past your due date without losing it? I've got my laptop on the side table and am on my knees hanging over the side of the couch. And omg, the constant stretching. Come out already if you're crowded.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

It's totally find (and safe!) to install the seat outboard. In fact, for a while I had DD's seat installed outboard (for convenience) even though it fit fine in the center. There's no way I'd buy another seat just to have it in the center, if what you have works find outboard. Besides, as you say, it's going to be outboard soon enough anyway. If it makes you feel any better, the TF has deep sides which make it comparatively safer for side impacts.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Outboard isn't the end of the world







Once you have two kids they often have to be outbaord! I drove a Vibe with my DD for 3 years and with both of them for a few months. You can do it! And I had a Boulevard rear facing in the center, I would think you could get a TrueFit in? The seat can touch the back, it should be wedged though. And remember, once baby has good head control the seat can be more upright. My vote is keep your Vibe!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd has always been outboard. It worked best in our Civic.

-Angela


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

nak

iirc, with the tf you have to have a fingerswidth between the carseat and vehicle seat, w/o headrest. once you add the hr it can touch but not be braced.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't see anything clearly stating that the car seat can't touch the front seats in the TF manual, but I read some threads where people had called the manufacturer and they said to leave space.

I'm tall and the driver's seat has to be back pretty far. That must be the issue since I've read quite a few places that this seat should fit in a Vibe. I can get it in the middle, but it was completely wedged in, not just touching.

My car manual says "an object, person, or child contacting or pressing the right front passenger's seatback may affect the proper functioning of the passenger sensing system". I guess that means it could set off the passenger airbag during a wreck when no one is sitting in the seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
nak

iirc, with the tf you have to have a fingerswidth between the carseat and vehicle seat, w/o headrest. once you add the hr it can touch but not be braced.

well harumph. The tf just went down a notch in my book. I much prefer my rf seats to be braced- it mimics the foot on european seats.

-Angela


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
well harumph. The tf just went down a notch in my book. I much prefer my rf seats to be braced- it mimics the foot on european seats.

-Angela

At least the new model TF has an anti-rebound foot as a substitute to RFing tethering. Not quite the same thing has the foot you're talking about, but maybe this feature will earn back some points for you


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
At least the new model TF has an anti-rebound foot as a substitute to RFing tethering. Not quite the same thing has the foot you're talking about, but maybe this feature will earn back some points for you









Yeah, that's really the only thing that got me liking it well enough to suggest it. But the foot (and bracing) are for the OPPOSITE direction. Which is more important a the higher weights rf.

-Angela


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yeah, that's really the only thing that got me liking it well enough to suggest it. But the foot (and bracing) are for the OPPOSITE direction. Which is more important a the higher weights rf.

-Angela

Oh I totally agree! They seem interested in improving the seat, unlike other manufacturers *cough*Dorel*cough*. So maybe version 3 will have the foot.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The foot for Euro seats is to prevent seats from over-rotating since they have much heavier kids RF'ing, so the the lack of a foot prop does not concern me in the slightest. Bracing is fine and dandy but there is no great benefit to it besides allowing more room. I have not heard that you can't have the TF touching.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Oh I totally agree! They seem interested in improving the seat, unlike other manufacturers *cough*Dorel*cough*. So maybe version 3 will have the foot.









Hey now, don't be dissing my favorite seat! Dorel, despite their illustrious track record, did an AMAZING improvement when they came out with the new AOE/3 in 1 seats. They improved the HECK out of them..by making it so you can use the top notch when harnessed, it eliminates confusion and misuse, and you get a seat that has one of the tallest shells for ERF, some of the tallest slots and a 50 lb limit for EHing, and new straps that aren't twisty plus an adjuster you can actually reach when RFing. And at a good price.
all in all, a superior seat.

but anyway...lol... outboard is NOT a huge deal...like has been mentioned, once you get 2 or more kids, someone, or both of them, etc HAVE to go outboard.
Center is only safest if you can get a good install. A good install is key to safety.
the reduction in safety by moving ourboard, is minor, about 25%, compared to the 500% reduction in safety by turning FFing, which many parents assume without blinking an eye.
My kids are both outboard, because i drive a sedan, and have 2 kids..I suppose technically, I could try to put one of them in the center, btu then how do I do that math? which kid deserves to live more?







But, it is a moot point, since my kids both have huge seats, and they can't be next to each other, so they are both outboard.

I know the mantra "center is safest" is getting out there to the public, and that is great. But when parents are afraid to mover their kids outboard, or even think they can't/it's illegal, the message is getting twisted......


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Hey now, don't be dissing my favorite seat! Dorel, despite their illustrious track record, did an AMAZING improvement when they came out with the new AOE/3 in 1 seats. They improved the HECK out of them..by making it so you can use the top notch when harnessed, it eliminates confusion and misuse, and you get a seat that has one of the tallest shells for ERF, some of the tallest slots and a 50 lb limit for EHing, and new straps that aren't twisty plus an adjuster you can actually reach when RFing. And at a good price.
all in all, a superior seat.


They did a good job, I agree, but how many years did it take? The TF, on the other hand, has only been on the market a short time and it's already been improved. So while Dorel did make changes, I think it had more to do with market demand than an actual _interest_ in making things better for the sake of making them better. I'm not knocking the new AOE but I still maintain Dorel has a sketchy track record.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And it still makes a crappy booster!


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
Yes, my dogs are even stackable.







We'll probably end up with an suv so we can secure the cages in the back. Sigh.

Been meaning to ask you, how in the heck did you make it so far past your due date without losing it? I've got my laptop on the side table and am on my knees hanging over the side of the couch. And omg, the constant stretching. Come out already if you're crowded.

Stackable dogs. I am now picturing lego-pups.









And, pm'ed you!


----------

